

Too much coke (coca-cola) - balahumbug

I am not if its just me but I am heavily addicted to coca-cola. It has basically replaced water for me. I am not sure how to get over it, its not even a nicotine like addiction. Does anyon have this kind of addiction?
======
lsiunsuex
I was addicted to coffee the same way - averaging 5-7 cups a day with the
random shot of espresso here and there. Couple weeks ago I dropped down to 1
cup a day and I've stuck with it. I feel better because of it and the
afternoon crash doesn't come anymore.

The few times I craved coffee in the afternoon I've replaced it with some kind
of tea (what ever I have on hand in Keurig form or from Starbucks) - It's
helped.

------
duncan_bayne
You won't regret ditching the soda. My experiences:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080411090613/http://www.fluidsc...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080411090613/http://www.fluidscape.co.nz/?q=node/40)

~~~
balahumbug
I have been popping these coke like tasting candies as a replacement, I don't
think its helping me at all. :<

------
dorongrinstein
Just stop drinking soda. Switch to water. No excuses. You can do it and you
must start NOW

